# AVG keeps finding a tracking cookie



## ScOuT

Everyday when AVG does a scan it finds a tracking cookie. The site it mentions is "overture.com" Has anybody ever heard of this and have a recommendation on how to get rid of it?

"C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tubuetlg.default\cookies.sqlite";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture";"Potentially dangerous object"

"C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tubuetlg.default\cookies.sqlite:\overture.com.52ca467a";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture";"Potentially dangerous object"

"C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tubuetlg.default\cookies.sqlite:\overture.com.d727de6f";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture";"Potentially dangerous object"

I Google'd and looked around but I can't even find the site.


----------



## FairDoos

Try and go to the actual file destination and do a secure delete? I think secure delete is an option in Glary utilities if you have it obv just a suggestion


----------

